# Pennywort



## Micherie (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi all! Just have a quick question about this plant... I would like to leave it 'floating' in a vase inside my tank but I am not sure if it will survive like that. Does Pennywort need to have the roots buried in the sand?

Thanks for the help! 
:-D


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

They grow better as floaters actually. They do not grow a significant root system in substrate. Rather, the root system is on the plant stalk.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Nope, although you CAN float it and it will grow, if you plant it, the plant will grow a LOT faster and look "greener." It's such an underrated plant - it looks incredible in my 20 long med-high tech planted shrimp tank


----------



## Micherie (Feb 18, 2014)

Haha, well it sounds like it will be fine either way and it is already a beautiful addition and Bunta LOVES it!! :-D:-D:-D Thank you!


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

I have some both planted and floating- both do well. If you have lower lighting, if might do better floating where it's get more light.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

I float mine and it grows like a weed. I love the way it looks.


----------

